# At What Point will USMB libs admit Obama will lose?



## Liability (Oct 25, 2012)

President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?


Today?  Is today the day they will be able to "let go?"

A week before Election Day when the polls even in the "Swing" states reveal that he is so far behind that he cannot come out of his tailspin?

The DAY before the Election?  When the final polling shows just how crushing his defeat is going to be?

Not until the Returns are all in and the last residue of hope is finally gone?

Will they demand a state by state "Florida style recount" and be unable to admit defeat until some cases go to Court?

The Day after Inauguration Day?

Or the start of Mitt's second term?

A public poll.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 25, 2012)

I wish Obama and Romney would both lose.


----------



## Liability (Oct 25, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> I wish Obama and Romney would both lose.



Bank on that.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 25, 2012)

Im sure that most will admit it on election day. I know i wouldnt admit Romney lost before then (He's not going to but still).

But then there will be some who will continue to claim he did win even when he loses. Take Kerrywonohio for example. Look at all the lefties who cannot admit George W Bush won Florida in 2000.


----------



## decker (Oct 25, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Im sure that most will admit it on election day. I know i wouldnt admit Romney lost before then (He's not going to but still).
> 
> But then there will be some who will continue to claim he did win even when he loses. Take Kerrywonohio for example. Look at all the lefties who cannot admit George W Bush won Florida in 2000.


look i admit it on the day. i have admitted romney front runner so bit unfair to say we all in denial.


----------



## decker (Oct 25, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> I wish Obama and Romney would both lose.


don,t think they will happen unless gary johnson gets a wave like never seen for a third party.


----------



## decker (Oct 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> 
> 
> Today?  Is today the day they will be able to "let go?"
> ...


i won,t give up to the finsh though understand romney a big front runner at mo


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> 
> 
> Today?  Is today the day they will be able to "let go?"
> ...



*Maybe after they read this:*

* Who Won the Debates? 49% Say Romney, 41% Obama*

*Rasmussen and Pew predicte*d the winner, Obama, in 08`.

SNIP:


Most voters consider the three presidential debates at least somewhat important to how they will vote, and a plurality of those that watched thinks Mitt Romney was the overall debate winner. Read More 

 Arizona Senate: Flake (R) 50%, Carmona (D) 44%  


Republican Congressman Jeff Flake has hit the 50% mark for the first time in the U.S. Senate race in Arizona. Read More  



 Nevada Senate: Heller (R) 50%, Berkley (D) 45% 




* Daily Presidential Tracking Poll: Romney 50%, Obama 47%* 



* 
 Swing State Tracking: Romney 50%, Obama 46% *




 Nevada: Obama 50%, Romney 48% 




 Ohio Senate: Brown (D) 48%, Mandel (R) 44% 




 37% Say U.S. Heading in Right Direction 




 North Dakota Governor: Dalrymple (R) 53%, Taylor (D) 39% 




Who Won the Debates? 49% Say Romney, 41% Obama - Rasmussen Reports&#8482;


----------



## decker (Oct 25, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> ...


well least obama got narrow lead in nv but look no doubt romney fav to win and be 45h president of united states of america


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> 
> 
> Today?  Is today the day they will be able to "let go?"
> ...



Since you forgot to include NEVER, you have suppressed TdM's, rdope's, puddly.nuttrite's, Chrissy's, and Ruffled Feather's ability to vote.


----------



## Liability (Oct 25, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> ...



My bad.


----------



## decker (Oct 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...


fair point  indeed. anway is it going gop way at the moment sadly


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

Today! 		0 	0%
A week before election Day. 		0 	0%
The DAY before Election Day. 		0 	0%
After the returns show that all hope for them is gone? 		2 	22.22%
Florida style recount will be needed. 		1 	11.11%
The day after Inauguration Day. 		1 	11.11%
The start of Mitt's Second Term. 		5 	55.56%

Does anybody see a pattern emerging here?


----------



## PredFan (Oct 26, 2012)

If Romney wins, the lefties will never admit it. It will have been because of cheating of some kind.


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

PredFan said:


> If Romney wins, the lefties will never admit it. It will have been because of cheating of some kind.



I do see your point.   And Avatar4321 said it, too.

Since there are still bug-eyed drooling simpleton uber-libs out there who insist that W wasn't our President, it does seem probable that a similar derangement syndrome will rise up as against Romney.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 26, 2012)

PredFan said:


> If Romney wins, the lefties will never admit it. It will have been because of cheating of some kind.



Yes.  They will claim Romney bought the presidency since he raised more money.  Of course they claim that Obama raising record amounts in 2008 was the will of the people and showed how popular he was.
Democrats are the biggest fucking hypocrites to walk the planet.


----------



## Missourian (Oct 26, 2012)

Never.  The desperation among the libs is palpable .  When Obama loses,  we'll hear racism, diebold,  money,  cheating etc. etc. until 2020.

It will be Bush/Gore part II... And we still haven't heard the end of that!

EDIT- I see Avatar already expressed these sentiments.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > If Romney wins, the lefties will never admit it. It will have been because of cheating of some kind.
> ...



From the Department of Redundancy Department:

"Bug-eyed drooling simpleton uber-libs"


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 26, 2012)

I expect to see screen names such as "ObamaWonOhio" or something else like that after the election (i say something else because it is possible that he will win ohio. Unlikely, but possible)


----------



## Valerie (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll believe it when I see it.   







I don't think it's going to happen, and no I don't want to make a bet...


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

Valerie said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Valerie has spoken.

Or HAS Ravi?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

Obama currently leads Romney and there is no reason to think that the President will lose. This is unlikely to change right up till election day.

If Romney were to take Florida and Ohio, I would concede that Romney will probably win. However, if the President takes either Florida or Ohio....I expect an easy victory

Right now.......Obama 303  Romney 235 with the election basically over by 10PM eastern


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama currently leads Romney and there is no reason to think that the President will lose. This is unlikely to change right up till election day.
> 
> If Romney were to take Florida and Ohio, I would concede that Romney will probably win. However, if the President takes either Florida or Ohio....I expect an easy victory
> 
> Right now.......Obama 303  Romney 235 with the election basically over by 10PM eastern



Right now Pres. Obama does NOT lead Mitt Romney.   If you go by RCP, The ONE has a slight lead.

But when you factor in the PROBABILITY that Mitt WILL take FL. NC and VA and then you contemplate the pretty good prospects that he will take CO and may take either MI or OH (or both) and add in a mix of a couple of other states, even you deluded lolberals should start to glean the inevitability of the Mitt win.

Mitt approx 307 EVs.  Maybe more.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obama currently leads Romney and there is no reason to think that the President will lose. This is unlikely to change right up till election day.
> ...



Wow...those are still a good number of woulda-shouldas


Right now, Romney is behind in both non-swing states and when you look at who is currently leading in swing states 

At what time do you concede that Obama will win?


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 26, 2012)

Unless Romney wins the Popular vote as well as the electoral they will never admit it  no matter how I voted in the poll.....They are most likely right now organizing the SEIU protesters to protest Romney _stealing_ the election and how it is all racism.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > I'll believe it when I see it.
> ...







Oh my, how original.  Let's not forget your last prediction, *CAIN IS ABLE!*


----------



## mamooth (Oct 26, 2012)

Once more, the Republican excuse list, the one they'll be using to explain why they lost so big. 

1. Democratic vote fraud!
2. Suppressing the military vote!
3. Liberal media!
4. Rigged polls!
5. Too many welfare cases!
6. October/November surprise!
7. Black panther/union thugs!

In the future, Republcans should simply state the number, instead of typing the entire argument. For example, thanatos could have just typed "#7!" and saved a lot of time.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> 
> 
> Today?  Is today the day they will be able to "let go?"
> ...



Given prior experience with Bush-Kerry I would say two years after the next Democrat wins the White House.


----------



## The Rabbi (Oct 26, 2012)

mamooth said:


> Once more, the Republican excuse list, the one they'll be using to explain why they lost so big.
> 
> 1. Democratic vote fraud!
> 2. Suppressing the military vote!
> ...



The GOP would have to lose first.  Not going to happen.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 26, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> I wish Obama and Romney would both lose.



Vote for someone else then, there are over 30 people running.


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...




The assertion "CAIN is ABLE" is not a "prediction."

I realize that neither you nor your puppet mistress has any facility for the actual meaning of words, but maybe if she can get her hand out of your colon for a while, *Ravi*ng Dumbshit can look up the word in the dictionary before hitting "submit."


----------



## Sarg (Oct 26, 2012)

Romney voter here. 

I like the direction things are going. I agree that Romney/Ryan is likely ahead of these 2008-weighted polls - there's no sensible person who can believe Obama '12 can match the record-level intensity of Obama '08. I agree that undecideds should add between 0.5 and 1 point to Romney's position in nearly every state. I've got a couple posts up explaining how Romney's in a better electoral vote position than Obama.

All that being said, there's still a chance Obama wins if we're wrong about these things. I'd feel a lot better if the high-water polls in Ohio and Wisconsin (especially Wisconsin, where the recall election showed there's no Dem turnout advantage) were Romney leads instead of ties. I can't ssee why an Obama supporter would give up yet. Hopefully polling will keep moving in the Romney direction and change that early next week.


----------



## decker (Oct 26, 2012)

Sarg said:


> Romney voter here.
> 
> I like the direction things are going. I agree that Romney/Ryan is likely ahead of these 2008-weighted polls - there's no sensible person who can believe Obama '12 can match the record-level intensity of Obama '08. I agree that undecideds should add between 0.5 and 1 point to Romney's position in nearly every state. I've got a couple posts up explaining how Romney's in a better electoral vote position than Obama.
> 
> All that being said, there's still a chance Obama wins if we're wrong about these things. I'd feel a lot better if the high-water polls in Ohio and Wisconsin (especially Wisconsin, where the recall election showed there's no Dem turnout advantage) were Romney leads instead of ties. I can't ssee why an Obama supporter would give up yet. Hopefully polling will keep moving in the Romney direction and change that early next week.


well reason i am feeing grim is from reports i read in uk media . they said that although president ok in ohio, pa and wisonsin romney gaining ground all the time and begening to swamp obama.

to me if that happens that killer blow for romney team to the whole election. it going their way without doubt in national polls and with high turn out they are favourties.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Oct 26, 2012)

I highly recommend they call AA... before they start drinking.

Hey Decker, How much will you bet with me...? Romney will win Ohio too.

Romney Electoral Vote win will be off the charts. No need for re counts. The liberals will accept as the states are called for Romney.


----------



## decker (Oct 26, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> I highly recommend they call AA... before they start drinking.
> 
> Hey Decker, How much will you bet with me...? Romney will win Ohio too.


i don,t bet man. but i am not sure obama will win ohio although it close. romney might not need ohio anyway if he wins wi or pa.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> 
> 
> Today?  Is today the day they will be able to "let go?"
> ...


people do stupid things even though the economy is in bad shape.
Even though obama has said he wants an assault weapons ban to sign
even though black unemployment rate is at 14.1% 
Even though a record number of Americans are on food stamps at almost 65 million Americans
Even though obama has shown a blatant disregard for the rule of law and the constitutional process 
obama may still win.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> 
> 
> Today?  Is today the day they will be able to "let go?"
> ...


Never! A lot of them are still claiming Gore won 12 years ago.


----------



## Ernie S. (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Obama currently leads Romney and there is no reason to think that the President will lose. This is unlikely to change right up till election day.
> ...



I'm seeing 293


----------



## Valerie (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...






I laugh at your Ravi obsession.  You got it bad, darf!   




You predicted Cain was able to win the primary and the Presidency...did you not?


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 26, 2012)

Similar question:  At what point will the USMB Cons admit that Romney could lose?

As for me, at this point either outcome is possible.  The race has gotten too close to call after Obama blew the first debate.  The problem Romney has though is that he can't open up a lead (or any lead at all) in States like Nevada or Wisconsin where he has some pretty serious advantages, and for the love of God I can't figure out why.  Add to that the fact he can't seem to go up in Ohio by even a razor thin margin and he's really screwed in the Electoral college.

Romney can win, but he has got to flip Nevada, Wisconsin, and/or Ohio.


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Similar question:  At what point will the USMB Cons admit that Romney could lose?
> 
> As for me, at this point either outcome is possible.  The race has gotten too close to call after Obama blew the first debate.  The problem Romney has though is that he can't open up a lead (or any lead at all) in States like Nevada or Wisconsin where he has some pretty serious advantages, and for the love of God I can't figure out why.  Add to that the fact he can't seem to go up in Ohio by even a razor thin margin and he's really screwed in the Electoral college.
> 
> Romney can win, but he has got to flip Nevada, Wisconsin, and/or Ohio.



COULD?  Most Republicans and conservatives have been acknowledging as much for a  long time.

I am an outlying statistic on that score.  I confess that I DENY that Mitt can lose.  

Seriously, if we discount successful voter fraud (bring out your dead) and manipulated and rigged voting machines, the outcome is already as good as carved into stone.

The ONE term proposition's prediction will prove to be correct.  Pres. Obama will NOT be getting a second term.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 26, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Obama currently leads Romney and there is no reason to think that the President will lose. This is unlikely to change right up till election day.
> 
> If Romney were to take Florida and Ohio, I would concede that Romney will probably win. However, if the President takes either Florida or Ohio....I expect an easy victory
> 
> Right now.......Obama 303  Romney 235 with the election basically over by 10PM eastern



It's going to be closer than that.  I don't see Obama taking Virginia, North Carolina, or Florida.  They're lost to him.  Romney has zero chance of taking Michigan or Pennsylvania.

I'd give Romney decent odds of taking Iowa and Colorado.

The race is coming down to Ohio, Wisconsin, Nevada, all of which are states that Obama has enjoyed leads, sometimes razor thin, but still leads in since nearly the start of the election with no real evidence that Romney can pull ahead even by razor thin margins.  But who knows, both parties will probably invest in a ground game in those states and that WILL matter here.


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...




You got it real bad.  I adopted a campaign motto.  Cain is Able.  And he could have won the nomination but for the successful sordid personal attacks which were almost entirely fictional.

But the latter is not the point. 

My acceptance of the motto CAIN is ABLE was predicated on the notion that he was perfectly capable of being a solid President.

You are free to try to spin it any way you want to, sockie-pooh.   But your problem remains:  you can't back up your bullshit.


----------



## jillian (Oct 26, 2012)

decker said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure that most will admit it on election day. I know i wouldnt admit Romney lost before then (He's not going to but still).
> ...



Concern troll: defintion: a concern troll is someone who is on 
one side of the discussion, but pretends to be a supporter of the other

Urban Dictionary: concern troll


----------



## jillian (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > I'll believe it when I see it.
> ...



hmmmm... i thought we had a new rule, passed because of the whining bedwetter, that said we can't imply people are socks.

just sayin', if it's good enough for connie... oops... i mean baretta.. it should be good enough for ravi and val.

particularly when i KNOW they aren't the same person.


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

jillian said:


> decker said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



That is one possibility.

But what if your guess is wrong?

What if he actually does prefer The ONE Term Proposition (for some silly reason) and actually IS concerned that The ONE cannot seal the deal?


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> The ONE term proposition's prediction will prove to be correct.  Pres. Obama will NOT be getting a second term.



Eh.  I can live with Romney.  His record is fairly moderate to liberal leaning.  He doesn't differ at all in foreign policy from Bush or Obama.  Plus, he's going to face a fairly fierce resistance in the Senate as it's unlikely the GOP will take the Senate.  Though if they do, they won't hit the magic 60 number, so we'll see filibusterers just like we did under Bush and Obama.

Should Romney win (and he can at this point if his ground game is good in Ohio), the upside for me is that it effectively kills the careers of quite a few Republicans that I'd like to see stay trapped at the State and local level.  Plus, it means the Tea Party gets exposed that the GOP's bitches, so, there's that.

Obama's been a fairly weak leader.  So I can't honestly say he deserves a second term at this point.  The only reason I'll be voting for him is that I'd rather not see the GOP return to power at this point either.  Divided government for the win.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...





What bullshit is that, angry fratboi?  



Cain is a buffoon and you thought he was ABLE to win.  FACT.  

Therefore, your political insights are a laughing stock...


----------



## decker (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > decker said:
> ...


i am not a concern troll. i am worried president won,t win and therefore am honest in my views

this is bollocks from the left on here because i am not making out obama going to win. Right attack me for liking obama while left attack me for being negative of his chances to win

i defend myself either way. i don,t follow the  crowd on that and i  am glad on it.


----------



## decker (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > The ONE term proposition's prediction will prove to be correct.  Pres. Obama will NOT be getting a second term.
> ...


agree that obama i perfer to win. i am worried romney will go to right wing more of tea party as he might give in to their deminds.  so thats a worry.


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > The ONE term proposition's prediction will prove to be correct.  Pres. Obama will NOT be getting a second term.
> ...



Eh.

There is still a decent prospect (maybe a tad lower than 50-50) that the senate will go GOP.  Even a SPLIT Senate will suffice.  Granted, the misuse and abuse of the filibuster will be problematical, but there ARE ways to reign in those schmucks if they go that route.

And Mitt *has* been (in the past) been a bit too liberal/"moderate."  HOWEVER, he seems to have been open minded enough to recognize the failure inherent in the liberal/socialist philosophy of the liberal Democrat Parody.  He will be monitored quite closely.  I see him DOING what the conservative base has been insisting upon.

Pres. Obama has been a truly horrendously weak "leader."  

Be candid.  Beh honest.  Give him some props for authorizing the action that took out bin Laden.  But other than that, his record is purely one of fail upon fail.  His legislative claim to success is Obamacare.  It's going to get rescinded.  His place in history will be that of a place marker.

The new President has a huge job to do.  Limit the damage of the past four years and turn the ship of State the fuck AROUND.


----------



## decker (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Similar question:  At what point will the USMB Cons admit that Romney could lose?
> 
> As for me, at this point either outcome is possible.  The race has gotten too close to call after Obama blew the first debate.  The problem Romney has though is that he can't open up a lead (or any lead at all) in States like Nevada or Wisconsin where he has some pretty serious advantages, and for the love of God I can't figure out why.  Add to that the fact he can't seem to go up in Ohio by even a razor thin margin and he's really screwed in the Electoral college.
> 
> Romney can win, but he has got to flip Nevada, Wisconsin, and/or Ohio.


well he does not need nv though man. he only need really wi or ohio to win really.


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

Valerie said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



The bullshit you just repeated.

Your baseless supposition is wrong, but also -- what's the word? -- ah yes:  Baseless.

It would be absurd to worry at all about the assessment of Ravi's stinky sock.

I value nothing about you, Ravi.

Cain got denied, but he would still have been a vastly superior choice to the moron in chief, Pres. Obama.  He's a galactic fail and you, therefore, want to go down on him and gargle his jism.  

Credibility is not an attribute you will EVER be known for.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 26, 2012)

decker said:


> well he does not need nv though man. he only need really wi or ohio to win really.



Actually, if Romney takes Florida, North Carolina, Virginia, Iowa, and Colorado he only needs one of the three states I listed.  Any one will do.  That's why it's possible Romney will win.  Obama has led, and continues to lead, in those states, but Nevada and Wisconsin in particular are states where Romney has some huge advantages.

On election night the first results I'll watch for are Virginia and Pennsylvania.  If Romney takes Pennsylvania, that means Obama's campaign collapsed and I can go to bed.  If Obama takes Virginia, that means Romney failed to make any serious in roads into Obama's gains in 2008 and I can go to bed.  After that will come Wisconsin.  If Romney wins there, then the race is over. 

I have two kids and an 8am class I teach at the university the next day so I doubt very seriously I will be awake to see Ohio.  Honestly, I expect no one will know the true winner of Ohio for a few days.  But if I did know how Ohio would go, I'd be fairly comfortable calling the race.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Oct 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> There is still a decent prospect (maybe a tad lower than 50-50) that the senate will go GOP.  Even a SPLIT Senate will suffice.  Granted, the misuse and abuse of the filibuster will be problematical, but there ARE ways to reign in those schmucks if they go that route.



It's worse than 50/50.  The GOP is going to lose the Akin race in Missouri and Mourdock race in Indiana, and that would make it very difficult to carry the Senate.  Note I said "difficult" and not "impossible."

I'd be very careful with messing with filibuster rules though.  The GOP considered that back before 2006 when words like "Permanent Majority" were being tossed around.  If they'd acted on those ideas Obama would have had two years to just run over the GOP.  If you think Obamacare is bad now, without the filibuster we'd have had an immediate implementation of a single payer system.  You want to leave that the heck alone.

Yeah, filibusters will be a problem for Mitt, but they were a problem for Bush and Obama.  Man up and find a way to actually reach across the aisle like Mitt has promised he will do.

What I'm going to be VERY curious about, should Mitt win, is how closely the TEA Party will watch Mitt and how willing they'll be to hold him accountable.  The elements that formed the TEA Party under Obama didn't give a flying **** about the debt or government entitlements under Bush.  Rush and Sean couldn't carry water fast enough for the Bush White House.  Do you really think anyone on the Right will hold Mitt accountable enough to actually cost him a second term if he decides to give in to his true nature and go Lib once elected?


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > There is still a decent prospect (maybe a tad lower than 50-50) that the senate will go GOP.  Even a SPLIT Senate will suffice.  Granted, the misuse and abuse of the filibuster will be problematical, but there ARE ways to reign in those schmucks if they go that route.
> ...



Nah.  Aiken does look to be having a problem, but CT could fool ya.

And as for your generous suggestion that I (or the folks in power) should "learn" to reach across the aisle, your self-serving silly advise is just that.  Self serving and silly.

You cannot deal fairly with the backstabbing humps on the far left.  

We don't need "compromise."  What is needed is a very sharp REVERSAL of course.  And they will never "compromise" to that end.  So, they need to be simply defeated.

The time has come to STOP worrying about tinkering with filibuster rules.  The assholes on the left side of the Senate don't give a damn about it when THEY are busy trying to steamroll their opposition.  It's time they learned the hard and bitter lesson that what goes around comes around.

More importantly, though, they need to be roundly and soundly defeated since what this Republic most urgently needs is to reverse course.


P.S.  I also missed one response to a point you questioned.  The Tea Party and other conservatives will keep an eye on Mitt to make sure that his move to the right wasn't simply an expedient head fake.  He is going to be held accountable.  A second term will be CONTINGENT on *doing* what he is getting elected to DO.


----------



## Liability (Oct 26, 2012)

Mitt IS going to take FL, NC and VA.

It is possible that PA is out of reach, but OH is more than just close, it is already tilting toward Mitt.  CO is going to be in the Mitt camp, too.  WI is going to surprise lots of libs.  Mitt is taking it.  MI is likely a distinct prospect.  MI is perhaps going to shock some Dims.

The election may not qualify as a "landslide" but it could be big enough to give Mitt some coat-tails.  The Senate is within striking distance.


----------



## thanatos144 (Oct 27, 2012)

Liability said:


> Mitt IS going to take FL, NC and VA.
> 
> It is possible that PA is out of reach, but OH is more than just close, it is already tilting toward Mitt.  CO is going to be in the Mitt camp, too.  WI is going to surprise lots of libs.  Mitt is taking it.  MI is likely a distinct prospect.  MI is perhaps going to shock some Dims.
> 
> The election may not qualify as a "landslide" but it could be big enough to give Mitt some coat-tails.  The Senate is within striking distance.



If Michigan goes for Mitt it wont just surprise the progressives LOL


----------



## driveby (Oct 27, 2012)

Libs haven't even admitted Gore and Kerry lost.......


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2012)

Liability said:


> Dr.Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



Weak leader?  No question

It is difficult to lead those who do not want to be led. To compromise with those who refuse to budge. Where win-win solutions are unacceptable because your side is allowed to win also
Obama has resigned himself to deal with a non-functional Congress and a hostile Republican opposition. He has dealt with it by maximizing the use of executive orders 
In terms of foreign policy he has been effective in coordinating the efforts of our allies to impose strict sanctions on Iran and resolve the Egypt and Libyan revolutions without US forces on the ground

What leadership has the Republican party demonstrated in the last four years?


----------



## Valerie (Oct 27, 2012)

Liability said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...






  Gross.  What a total dishonest hack you are.  Oh but also -- what's the word? -- ah yes:  dishonest.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 27, 2012)

jillian said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...






These pigs have no respect for anything...  What a blowhard!


----------



## logical4u (Oct 27, 2012)

Bengazi will change this election.  The military has to question evey word out of this President's mouth, now.  He has tied their hands, and prevented them from protecting their own.  If the military does not support him (morale is shot), how can he be an effective leader (not that he has been, yet)?  How can anyone vote for a man that had live video of Americans being murdered being streamed into his situation room, while he ordered (or had someone else order) their slaughter continue without military interference?

How can anyone believe this man cares about a single American citizen?


----------



## Dick Tuck (Oct 27, 2012)

Liability said:


> President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> 
> 
> Today?  Is today the day they will be able to "let go?"
> ...



What a moronic poll.  The race is still neck in neck.  I've already presented reasons why the polls aren't quite accurate, i.e. Hispanic turnout.  The current polls show that Romney has peaked, and his numbers are going down.  The wingnuts are giving Obama a gift, with their idiotic statements about rape.  Dude, I hope you punk out on your bet, and hang around this board.  I'd love to pimp slap your ugly face.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> ...



Romneys party is not doing much to help him. To their credit, they have refrained from attacking Romney for his move to the center. But the radical fringe is maintaining their batshit crazy personas by pushing to end abortion in all cases and pandering to birtherism
Republicans are still out there reminding America just how crazy they are


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL, this thread was started by a true dum dum.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 6, 2012)

Liability said:


> President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> 
> 
> Today?  Is today the day they will be able to "let go?"
> ...



Um


----------



## Noomi (Nov 7, 2012)

These threads look so silly now.


----------



## thanatos144 (Nov 7, 2012)

Noomi said:


> These threads look so silly now.



Worry about your own country kangaroo freak.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, another clueless dumbass thread...


----------



## Colin (Nov 7, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > These threads look so silly now.
> ...



Oh dear. Someone's having a temper tantrum and stamping his feet.


----------



## Noomi (Nov 7, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > These threads look so silly now.
> ...



Whoever you elect has an affect on us, dumbass.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 7, 2012)

Noomi said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



You're just hoping Obama will pardon all of you penal colony freaks.


----------



## Plasmaball (Nov 7, 2012)

Oooo this is embarrassing


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 7, 2012)

Never fear......Republicans will return with more of the same


----------



## editec (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elect...int-will-usmb-libs-admit-obama-will-lose.html


> At What Point will USMB libs admit Obama will lose?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 7, 2012)

Best thread ever.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 7, 2012)

Poor Liebilly is clueless.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 7, 2012)

What's worth noting here is that the stupidity of Liability in this thread, on this topic, is not something narrowly unique;

you can detect the same stupidity in practically every other topic he attempts to opine on.

That applies to most of the conservatives on this forum.  They are not stupid just on this election;  they are stupid, period.  Their inability to see the obvious realities of what was going to happen in this election is not an indication of their lack of election analysis skills.

It is an indication of their overall lack of basic human intelligence.


----------



## logical4u (Nov 7, 2012)

The fiscal cliff is looming.  Who will Obama blame for the mess he made for the last four years?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 7, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> What's worth noting here is that the stupidity of Liability in this thread, on this topic, is not something narrowly unique;
> 
> you can detect the same stupidity in practically every other topic he attempts to opine on.
> 
> ...



It was more a lack of comprehensive political acumen. 

Republicans spend four years personally attacking a relatively popular president, as well as attacking women, Hispanics, and gays, as opposed to contributing to ways to address jobs and the economy. 

In essence republicans succeeded in only driving those same voters from 2008 back to the polls to vote for the president overwhelmingly.


----------



## Toro (Nov 7, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> What's worth noting here is that the stupidity of Liability in this thread, on this topic, is not something narrowly unique;
> 
> you can detect the same stupidity in practically every other topic he attempts to opine on.
> 
> ...



IOW people who disagree with me are stupid. 



Outstanding.


----------



## nitroz (Nov 7, 2012)

None of the above.


----------



## Ravi (Nov 21, 2012)

liability said:


> predfan said:
> 
> 
> > if romney wins, the lefties will never admit it. It will have been because of cheating of some kind.
> ...



:d


----------



## mamooth (Nov 21, 2012)

This was my favorite.



			
				Liability said:
			
		

> I am an outlying statistic on that score. I confess that I DENY that Mitt can lose.
> 
> Seriously, if we discount successful voter fraud (bring out your dead) and manipulated and rigged voting machines, the outcome is already as good as carved into stone.


----------



## PhenomenalAJ (Nov 23, 2012)

How do stupid people continue to be stupid despite objective proof that they are stupid?  I guess they wouldn't be stupid in the first place if they were capable of actually learning.  These same idiots 4 years from now will be predicting the Republicans will take back the Senate and the White House none the wiser from their hard reality based smack in the face


----------



## rammentard (Nov 23, 2012)

Liability said:


> President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> 
> 
> Today?  Is today the day they will be able to "let go?"
> ...




FOOD FIIIIGHT !!!! LMAO . how 'bout some crow ?


----------



## rammentard (Nov 23, 2012)

When will republican voter admit that their GOP got crushed on election day ? I'll wait .


----------



## thanatos144 (Nov 24, 2012)

rammentard said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> ...



This post shows how fucking stupid you are.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 24, 2012)

Avatar4321 said:


> Im sure that most will admit it on election day. I know i wouldnt admit Romney lost before then (He's not going to but still).
> 
> But then there will be some who will continue to claim he did win even when he loses. Take Kerrywonohio for example. Look at all the lefties who cannot admit George W Bush won Florida in 2000.



hahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 24, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> ...



hahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## thanatos144 (Nov 24, 2012)

Truthmatters said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure that most will admit it on election day. I know i wouldnt admit Romney lost before then (He's not going to but still).
> ...



So when are you going to thank the republicans that sat at home for Obama winning?????


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 24, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> ...



haaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 24, 2012)

PredFan said:


> If Romney wins, the lefties will never admit it. It will have been because of cheating of some kind.



hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 24, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> I highly recommend they call AA... before they start drinking.
> 
> Hey Decker, How much will you bet with me...? Romney will win Ohio too.
> 
> Romney Electoral Vote win will be off the charts. No need for re counts. The liberals will accept as the states are called for Romney.



hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 24, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



So you know how many stayed at home? Over the last 3 presidential elections, the GOP nominee has received anywhere from 59-62 million votes. Obama has the 2 highest totals in history. Maybe there just aren't as many of you as you think there are.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 24, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...


Well, when you total all the Union Goons who voted thirty times apiece for Obama, you have the saddest, hollowest victory in the Hall of Shame of Politics, Mr. Rothstein. I'm so sad for you for the way Obama won this time with such assistance.

Of course, I'm leaving a box of hypoallergenic tissue for you with my deepest and sincerest sympathy that it must be to know that. 







*snif, snif*​


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 24, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



The irony of your second paragraph after the first paragraph is precious.


----------



## freedombecki (Nov 24, 2012)

AceRothstein said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...


Oh, you need a little dark music. I have a fix for that which ails you from the beautifully sympathetic voice of Tennessee Ernie Ford who understood pathos such as yours:


Feel better now? Aw, I hope so. You men can be such a howl when you're feelin' punk. ​


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 24, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...




at what point will you retard admit that obama won, fair and square?


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 24, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



LOL.  Po' babys. Just got their bottoms thourghly whipped


----------



## Dick Tuck (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 27, 2012)

Poor Liability, 

up Shit Creek without a diaper.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 28, 2012)

Liebilly is sooo stupid.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 28, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Liebilly is sooo stupid.



Yeah, what happened to that guy, we haven't seen him since the election.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 28, 2012)

He made a bet to leave if Romney lost, as did Conservative and Listening. And no one misses them, being none of them ever contributed anything beyond curses and insults to any conversation.

A few others made no such bets, but have been unwilling to show their faces after their months of stupidity. Concern troll decker (most likely someone's sock) has vanished. Amazed has vanished.

And Dr. House lost a bet concerning his avatar for 12 weeks, so he might be back after the 12 weeks are up. However, he seems to be too gutless to show up and honor his bet honorably.


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 28, 2013)

...


----------



## Zona (Jan 28, 2013)

Liability said:


> President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> 
> 
> Today?  Is today the day they will be able to "let go?"
> ...


 want to bet?


----------



## Black_Label (Jan 28, 2013)

Liability said:


> President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> 
> 
> Today?  Is today the day they will be able to "let go?"
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Jan 28, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > President Obama is going to lose.  The remaining question is AT WHAT POINT will the die hard USMB true believer delusional libs come to terms with the inevitability of the upcoming Romney victory?
> ...



Have to admit, he was the one victim of gluttony that I'm missing.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm going to go with during Mitten's second term.


----------



## Black_Label (Jan 28, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



I'm not, many of the far right wing trolls left after the election which is a good thing to bring a little bit of sanity to this forum.


----------



## 1Templar (Jan 30, 2013)

Nevah.


----------



## AceRothstein (Dec 7, 2013)

This thread still makes me laugh.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Dec 7, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> This thread still makes me laugh.



More like jack off....

Hard to lose a rigged election.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 7, 2013)

#112, tgg, #112.


----------



## AceRothstein (Dec 7, 2013)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > This thread still makes me laugh.
> ...



Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha

No


----------



## rdean (Dec 7, 2013)

At What Point will USMB libs admit Obama will lose?

Lose what?


----------

